# Grafikkarte



## Slaya (15. Juni 2002)

Moin! Welche Graka soll ich mir holen?
ATI Radeon 8500LE oder die Geforce 4 Ti 4200??

Bei der Ati sind ganz nette gimmicks bei (DVI-VGA-Adapter, alle benötigten Kabel für TV Ausgang).

Oder gibt es ne Geforce wo dieses Zubehör auch dabei ist?!
Mir ist vor allem die Dual VGA Technik wichtig.

Wenn's die GeForce sein soll, welche Firma soll ich nehmen? Ich tendiere zwischen MSI, Gainward und Leadtech!

THX!


----------



## Nanaki (16. Juni 2002)

ich würde an deiner stelle die 3D ATI Radeon 8500LE nehmen. Ich hab bisher noch keine GeForce 4 Ti 4200 mit dual VGA gesehen (kannst ja mal auf verschieden Entwickelseiten schauen, auf http://www.treiber.de findest du eine Auflistung aller Hersteller). Meiner Meinung nach ist die ATI auch besser in der Leistung als die GeForce 4 Ti 4200. Wenn du da mehr Leistung haben möchtst müsstest du dann die etwas teurere GeForce 4 Ti 4600 nehmen. Falls du dir aber ein GeForce kaufen solltest würd ich eine bei http://www.creative.com kaufen. Bei diesen Grafikkarten hat man einen sehr gute Support und ich hab selber auch eine creative karte und bin sehr zufrieden.

mfg
Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Slaya (16. Juni 2002)

hab' mir jetzt die Geforce 4 ti4200 von MSI bestellt! Ist mehrfacher Testsieger geworden. DUal VGA hat die Geforce 4 Ti Serie serienmäßig und in punkto Leistung ist die 4200 sogar noch vor der normalen Radeon 8500!
Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## AleX (16. Juni 2002)

hi Slaya,

da hast du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Schlieslich bescheist die ATI Radeon im direkten Performancetest sogar ein wenig! - fährt dann die qualität runter, um die frame-rate konstannt zu halten...


----------



## Moartel (19. Juni 2002)

Die ATI hat mal mit dem Treiber manipuliert. War allerdings nur unter Q3, wenn die exe quake3.exe hieß. Das ist mittlerweile aber passé.

Ich habe mir auch ne GF4Ti4200bestellt, allerdings von Leadtek. Von Preis/Leistung her ist die Karte atm das optimum. Die Radeon 8500 ist allerdings schneller.


----------



## vinc5nt (20. Juni 2002)

@Slaya 
welche MSI hast du dir denn geholt, die MSI MS-8870 G4Ti4200-TD GeForce4 Ti4200 128MB DDR oder eine mit 64 ? 
Da hätte ich dann sowieso nochmal ne Frage was das mit den 65 128 Ram soll bei tomshardware hab ich irgendwie in den benchmarks gesehen, dass die 64 schneller ist als die 128, liegt irgendwie an der Ram taktfrequenz oder so, aber braucht man für die kommende hochtexturierte Spielegeneration nicht viel Ram ? 

@all 
welche gfx-card würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich zwischen 200 und 250€ für meine gfx-card ausgeben will ? 
zur Zeit tendiere ich zwischen der 

Asus 

und der 

MSI 

welche soll iuch nehmen ... oder ne ganz andere ??? 




Vielen Dank ... ich hoffe auf konsequente Antworten


----------



## Moartel (20. Juni 2002)

Die Karten mit 64MB RAM haben einen höheren Speichertakt, deshalb sind sie schneller. 128MB helfen dir bei den aktuellen Spielen noch nichts, werden aber wenn du Anti-Aliasing benutzt bald interessant. Ich würde aber mal sagen dass du ohne Kantenglättung und mit ner 1024er Auflösung mit 64MB auskommst.

Ich persönlich würde in deinem Fall zu der ASUS greifen, die ist sicher besser als die MSI. Allerdings würde ich noch die Gainward, die auch recht gut ist in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## vinc5nt (20. Juni 2002)

Die gainward hat aber nur 64 MB RAM oder ? und ich denke, da ich nur einen 1.2er hab werde ich wohl anti analising benutzen müssen  ... nciht müssen aber müssen in meinem Sinne von ästhetischer Spielbarkeit. 
Ich würde glaube ich auch eher zur Asus tendieren, doch ich habe gehört das MSI Karten 3,6ns Zugriffszeit haben sollen und alle anderen 4200 nur 4ns ... deshalb bin ich noch am überlgen. Hinzu kommt, dass Asus ja eigentlich bekannt ist für tolle Bildquali, jedoch wohl aber bei den Gforce4 Karten gefloppt haben soll  .... ich brauch noch mehr Hilfe  weißt du vielleicht die ns bei der Asus ?


Gruß vinc5nt


----------



## Moartel (20. Juni 2002)

Die Gainward gibts auch mit 128MB.

Die MSI-Karten haben afaik schon 3.6ns-RAM, allerdings hilft dir der erst richtig beim übertakten. Sonst bringt dir der nix. Der Takt ist der gleiche. Wenn du allerdings übertakten willst wird der schnellere RAM der MSI-Karten das aber besser verkraften als der der anderen Karten.


----------



## vinc5nt (20. Juni 2002)

mmh wieviel kostet die gainward denn mit 128 ? Also was ich schon mitbekommen hab ist, dass gainward richtig gut sein soll, doch Asus ist ja nunmal asus  
Übertakten möchte ich eigentlich nicht ... mein system ist schon so instabil genug  ich will eigentlich ne flotte karte die eine gute bildquali hat und auch noch bei Unreal2 und so was taugt  

was würdest du dir denn holen asus,msi oder die gainward ?


PS: wie wichtig sind denn in Zukunft 128 MB RAM ... und ist in Zukunft pace (64 RAM) wichtiger ? 
und wieviel schneller sind 64, merkbar ?


----------



## Moartel (20. Juni 2002)

Also ich hab mir die Leadtek bestellt weil die meinen Geldbeutel mit am wenigsten belastet, allerdings kannte ich die Angebote von Fun-Computer nicht  

Wie schon gesagt, 128MB werden vor allem bei Anti-Aliasing und Auflösungen von über 1024x768 interessant. Wenn du das nicht hernimmst (ist ja auch die Frage ob dein Rechner das bei den neuen Spielen schafft und ob die Bildqualität bei 1024 nicht schon gut genug ist) reichen die 64MB. Schneller ist die 64er Version wohl schon ein wenig, merken tust du das aber halt immer nur dann wenn du dich an der Grenze der Spielbarkeit bewegst. Ich würde sagen das macht je nach Spiel schon ein paar fps aus, die Welt ist es aber nicht.
Bei funcomputer kostet die Gainward mit 128MB 170 Euro, hättest selber leicht sehen können  

Ich würde mir glaub ich die ASUS oder die Gainward holen. Sind halt beides renommierte Hersteller und nicht wie MSI eher ein Billiganbieter. Einer aus meinem Clan hat sich kürzlich die Gainward gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden mit der, ich würde mir wohl die holen.


----------



## fungo (22. Juni 2002)

/me holt sich diese hier

http://www.aopen.com/products/vga/gf4ti4200-dvc128.htm

209€, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## vinc5nt (22. Juni 2002)

ich hab mir jetzt die asus geholt ... ob das klug war weiß ich nicht, aber im Grunde genommen tun sich die ganzen Karten eh nischts  und die würde ich halt am Schnellsten kriegen ... 

Außerdem wäre jede Karte die ich mir jetzt hole im nächsten Jahr veraltet


----------



## Moartel (22. Juni 2002)

Die AOpen ist wohl auch ganz gut. Ich würde mal sagen dass die meisten Markenkarten ganz ordentlich sind. Leider gibt es noch keine großen Vergleichstests (der in der aktuellen c't ist ja etwas dürftig), man darf also gespannt darauf warten wie sich die Karte der Wahl da schlagen wird.


----------



## fungo (22. Juni 2002)

ATX Maxi-Midi-Tower 300 Watt 		 
Sockel A MSI KT3-Ultra Raid (Via KT333) DDR		 
AMD Athlon XP 2100+ 		 
Kühler Sockel A Alu 		
DDR-RAM 256 MB 333MHz (Marke) 		
DDR-RAM 256 MB 333MHz (Marke) 		 
120 GB IBM IC35L / 7200		 
128 MB AOpen GTS-IV TI-4200 TV		 
LiteOn 48/40/12 Kit 		 
16x/48x Toshiba 1612 		 

Zusammen für 1087 Euro

Gute Mischung oder voll danben?

Alternatives Mainboard: Sockel A Epox 8K3A+ (ViaKT333) DDR

Ist alle selber zusammengestellt und wird dann auch so zusammengebaut von mir


----------



## Moartel (22. Juni 2002)

Was tust du da für ne Soundkarte rein?
Ich finde den Pc sehr gut zusammengestellt. Habe selten ein so schnelles System zu einem so günstigen Preis gesehen, wo kaufst du die Komponenten?
Ich frage mich nur ob ich bei dem Mainboard nicht 2 60er Platten nehmen, und das RAID nutzen würde.


----------



## fungo (22. Juni 2002)

es gibt so ein nettes lädchen bei uns in Hannover.
Die Teile sind fast alle immer so durchschnittlich 30 € günstiger
und bei den Prozessoren sogar 50 €.
Cooler Laden, vor allem der ist so günstig wie kein anderer und auch nicht im I-Net.

Hm, ich werd vielleicht zwei 80GB Platten nehmen.


----------



## Moartel (23. Juni 2002)

Das is ne gute Idee. Allerdings solltest du bei RAID wichtige Daten immer mitsichern, sonst sind die bei nem Plattencrash verloren. Nicht dass du am Ende ziemlich dumm dastehst.

Hm, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab schau ich mal nach was der PC im Inet kostet. Würd mich direkt mal interessieren. Hast aber immer noch nicht gesagt was du da für ne Soundkarte reintun willst


----------



## Freaky (23. Juni 2002)

hi

zosamme....

@fungo  kann dir nur empfehlen keine IBM 80GB 7.200 rpm zu holen die ist echter müll  hab 2x 40gb im raid status = ok keine probs
1x 80gb status = instabil alle 3 wochen bin ich das ****** ding am wegschicken(schon die 3.)...und hab für die ****** platte ncoh richtig geblutet *g*
nur soviel zu der platte *g*

achso ich würde doch eher zu einem big tower tendieren.
und einen sehr guten lüfter für den xp holen 
z.b. alpha pal8045

bis im sommer
freaky


----------



## Moartel (23. Juni 2002)

Ich glaube er will schon mehr als "nur" 80GB Speicherplatz haben, evtl. wären 2 60er Platten gut. IBM ist finde ich so ne Sache, ich habe in meinem alten PC eine IBM-Platte gehabt die wirklich super ging. Im neuen ist auch eine drin die gut geht. Ich kenne viele Leute die mit IBM sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Allerdings kenne ich auch genug die die Teile am liebsten gegen die Wand werfen würden. Ich glaube das ist ein wenig mit Glück verbunden ob man mit der Firma bei einer neuen Platte gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen macht. Die alten Platten waren leider schon besser.


----------



## fungo (24. Juni 2002)

die platten werden wahrscheinlich jetzt zwei 80GB Seagate Baracuda, ihr habt recht, im alten Pc hatte ich auch eine IBM und die musste ich auch dreimal wegschicken!

Achso, Soundkarte, die ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig und deshalb kommt Soundblaster Live 5.1 rein.


----------



## Moartel (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fungo _
> *
> Achso, Soundkarte, die ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig und deshalb kommt Soundblaster Live 5.1 rein. *



Geldsau  

Was viel besseres als ne 5.1 gibts für den "normalen" Anwender eh ned  :>


----------



## fungo (24. Juni 2002)

die kostet doch nur 35 €


----------



## Moartel (24. Juni 2002)

Hm, gar ned gewusst dass die so billig geworden ist  

Ich hab hier ne schrottige 128 PCI drin


----------

